# Paris Hilton takes up bodybuilding



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2011)

*Paris Hilton takes up bodybuilding*

London, Feb 9 (PTI) Socialite Paris Hilton is reportedly inspired by her fitness fanatic boyfriend Cy Waits to take up bodybuilding.

The 29-year-old blonde beauty, who displayed a muscular figure during her recent ramp walk at a Brazilian fashion show, has apparently put herself on strict diet of 3,500 calories a day to keep her energy levels high for intense workouts, Grazia magazine reported.

"Paris has always preferred to stick to dieting all the time to maintain her figure. But since she''s been dating Cy, she''s got the bug. It''s a massive turnaround and now she''s working out so much that she''s often been seen on the treadmill drinking a milkshake," a friend said.

Hilton''s new daily exercise routine which includes weightlifting, bench presses and running means she has the liberty to gorge on her favourite fast food treats once in a while.

"Paris has always loved junk food, but before she started working out to this extent, she had to deny her cravings. Now she feels she can indulge once in a while, as she''s burning so many calories," her friend added.

The heiress is delighted with the changes in her body and is planning to adhere to her new diet regime.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 9, 2011)

> "Paris has always preferred to stick to _cocaine_ all the time to maintain  her figure. But since she''s been dating Cy, she''s got the bug. It''s a  massive turnaround and now she''s working out so much that she''s often  been seen on the treadmill drinking a milkshake," a friend said.



Fixed it.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 9, 2011)

Last I heard, you have to eat food to grow muscles.  I think.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 9, 2011)

Good for her.  Her body is disgusting.  Not that I wouldn't plow the shit out of that cum dumpster but she's just a skinny girl who starves herself and has absolutely no curves.  Nothing extraordinary...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

Pictures of the new thick Paris?
No pictures? Bah!

I agree with sox, before she looked like a crackwhore. I never thought she was attractive.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 9, 2011)

At least she is trying to do something positive.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> At least she is trying to do something positive.



I agree. If she put a little bit of muscle on those skinny shanks of hers, she would probably be sexy as hell. She has a nice face already.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2011)

*Paris Hilton's Boyfriend to compete in Men's Physique*







Paris' new daily exercise routine, which includes weightlifting, bench  presses and running on the beach with her boyfriend Cy Waits, 35, means she can now indulge  in her favorite fast food treats after years of depriving herself. Her  friend said, "Paris has always loved junk food, but before she started  working out to this extent, she had to deny her cravings. Now she feels  she can indulge once in a while, as she's burning so many calories." 






Paris is delighted with the changes in her body and is planning to keep  up her new regime. The source said, "She wants to change her image and  get properly healthy. At first she was unsure and it took some getting  used to, but now Paris loves her new body. And Cy loves it too - he's  always talking about how hot and gorgeous she is."

From *Paris Hilton Takes Up Bodybuilding*


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Pictures of the new thick Paris?
> No *pictures*? Bah!
> 
> I agree with sox, before she looked like a crackwhore. I never thought she was attractive.



Aggh! Bad mod! *Bad mod!*

Sorry, Prince.  I even looked before posting.

Obviously not using the search function!  I'll merge these threads immediately.

My thread has pics but they're not of a new buff Paris. At least I believe they're just old stock shots.

Merging in 3... 2... 1...

Yeah.

That merge didn't go especially well.

Seven out of nine posts were nuked. 

Here's one that survived:



			
				KelJu said:
			
		

> There were two threads about the same topic. I said in the  other thread that I would like to see her after giving it an honest go. I  think she would be attractive if she put some muscle and a little fat  on. Also, everyone deserves other chance, and I can actually respect her  if she sticks to this. I loathed Paris Hilton for being a no talent  loser with the whole world up her ass just for being a spoiled party  girl. Let's see if she can change that.



My apologies to Sassy and others. 

Sassy, I changed my post's title to what you recommended, fwiw. Funny stuff!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 11, 2011)

paris hiltons boyfriend should have a he-hooter competition with retlaw.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 11, 2011)

All I got to say is I want to see proof this chick eats more than her bf's cock and a few m&ms a day.  3500 cals a day, please.  Workout a lot of not, she would not be staying lean.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prince said:


> put herself on strict diet of 3,500 calories a day



Curious to see her "typical day."  Maybe she'll start posting on IronMag.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 12, 2011)

.





> Paris Hilton has laughed off speculation that she has taken up bodybuilding.
> 
> A  recent report had suggested that the heiress, who is preparing for the  launch of her new reality show, had been introduced to the activity by  boyfriend Cy Waits.
> 
> However, writing on her Twitter account, she said: "LMAO, Just heard the  most random rumor saying that I am training to be a body builder. Not  true, just been eating healthy and working out."


----------



## mich29 (Feb 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Pictures of the new thick Paris?
> No pictures? Bah!
> 
> I agree with sox, before she looked like a crackwhore. I never thought she was attractive.


 
this all the way^^^^


----------

